# Bassy



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

No# 6 aberdeen hook. I prefer tru-turns. Gold finish seems to help but not absolutely necessary. This is an inland lake pattern. Although I have had quite a bit of success at Lake erie also. trouble up there is , sheephead , rockbass , smallmouth, etc, etc. also jump on the bandwagon. As you can tell by my user Id what fish I prefer to all else. Inland lakes I have to put up with an occasional walleye , bluegill but I manage to suffer through.


----------

